# Rolf Prima Elan



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

I currently run FSA 600 that came with my bike an 08 Time Edge Racer.

I am not a big fan of these wheels, the bearings seem good and their weight is not bad, but they do not stay true, and they don't seem to perform well when I want to step up the pace.

I am a 195 pound rider, I have the opportunity to purchase a set of Rolf Prima Elan wheels. Would I be upgrading or not? I have not heard much on the Elan's, and their spoke count scare me a little.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

If you are worried that 195 lbs might be hard on the Elans you might look at the Elan RS.

I put a little over 6000 hard miles on some Vigor RS without any issues; one true job at 2000 and a minor touch up at 5000. I went with the heavier Vigor RS model (Elan RS wasn't available in 2007) because I wanted a more aero wheel that could carry my 180 lbs on some rough chip seal based roads.

I switched over to some Reynolds carbon wheels last year but I still have the Vigors as my spare wheels. I don't regret buying the Rolfs and I have hung on to them because I liked them.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

you can get a wheelset with lighter rims and many more spokes that would serve you better for probably less. heavy rims with fewer spokes and light hubs isn't a great design, but it does look trick.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

My bike came with 2003 Prima Elans. I bought the bike in 2007 and put about 7000 miles on them with no issues. Then last year I was doing a very hilly ride and started to hear a pinging sound. Then in the middle of a 15% grade, bang. I pulled 2 nipples right through the rear rim and my day was done. My weight flucutates between 195 and 205#. I sent the wheel to Rolf Prima and had a new rear RS rim installed. I think it was a $275 repair when you consider shipping. Well worth it in my mind to keep the wheelset.

Now I had done some serious climbs on the Rolfs before and never had an issue. I guess fatique finally caught up with the standard rim. I expect the RS will serve me well.

When my wheel broke I bought a set of Easton EA90 SL's. I like them very much, but they do feel sluggish compared to the Rolf's. Basically if I go on a long, hilly ride I will accept the 150g weight penalty and go with the Eastons due to having more spokes. For faster, flatter rides I roll with the Rolf's.

The Rolf's are great wheels, but I would suggest you go with the RS version at your weight.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

You won't find many much lighter wheels without going to carbon and tubulars.

Yep, you need the RS Elans at your weight. The standard 1350g (claimed weight) Elans are rated to 180 lbs, I believe. 

RS are rated to 200 lbs, but a set is about 75g heavier. 

Or go with an RS (Rough Service, I think) on the rear and standard on the front. This would only add 50g, if the claimed weights can be believed. 

I have a set of the standard Elan and love em. They are nice and light and good riding wheels. 

With their 20/24 count, Elan actually have _more_ spokes than most models of Rolf Prima wheels (among many others). They use 14/17 double butted Sapim (I think) instead of the bladed spokes used on so many of their other wheels. Those thin spokes - along with the Rolf-style paired spoke lacing - give the impression of very few spokes, but actually have more than Ksyrium Elite/SL, Dura Ace 7700/7800 and quite a few others. 

Elan seem strong to me, but at 175-180lbs I'm right near their weight limit so I keep them for "climbing wheels", and am currently using a set of Ksyrium Elite for "daily riding". Claimed weight of the Elite set is slightly heavier than the Elans... +200g... in spite of a lower spoke count (18/20 bladed). 

I like the really clean look of the hidden nipples of Rolf/Rolf Prima wheels, but it means removing the tire to do any tuneups. 

I bought the Elan set locally off Craigslist last Fall for $250. Very lightly used. They have the factory ceramic bearing upgrade (a $160 option last time I looked) so spin for-frickin'-ever, have a nearly silent freehub, came with a near new set of S-Works Mondo 23C on them (which I like enuf that I bought a 25C set for use on my daily wheels), and included wheel bags and skewers. 

All Rolf Primas seem pretty expensive to have factory serviced. I've got a set of Vigors, too.... The front needs a new rim (brake wear) and I'll have to bite the bullet before I use them much more. These are taller, more aero rims, bladed spokes (14/16 paired) and are a little heavier (about +150g), stiffer, but not as comfy a ride over the bumps. 

On a beater bike I've also got a set of Rolf Vectors, which are older but essentially the same wheel as the Vigor.... Except made, sold and serviced through Trek. They've been pretty bullet proof. 

Oh, and I like that Rolf Prima are built in the US (Oregon). 

There is also the Rolf Prima Elan Aero... which have a higher weight rating, although presumably with some weight penalty. I don't think they still make them and don't have any specs on them. These are basically the Elan rim with bladed spokes... Not sure the spoke count.


----------



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. because I am buying them from a friend I did not have the choice of Elas or RS. But, at $200 for an 08 set with about 2Kmiles it is worth the investment. If i have issues I will be able to change the rear rim to the RS.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

At $200 that is a steal. You cannot go wrong.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just don't stand on any steep hills with them. I owned a set for a while and whenever I stood on a steep grade my tire would rub the chainstays. I am 6'2" and 170lbs.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I own a set 2008 Rolf Prima Elans. These have been my primary wheelset for the past two years. At 195lbs, you do exceed their maximum recommended weight. Here's my take on them.

1. Crazy acceleration uphill.
2. Very smooth bearings.
3. Very thin brake track - take your time to correctly adjust the pads.
4. Pulsation while braking (toe in the brake pads & it won't be a problem).
5. Could be stiffer (I find my Campagnolo Eurus far more sure footed them the Elans).

Mind you though, I'm 5'5 and weight 125-128lbs. So my experience on these wheels may differ from yours. I would test ride them (if possible) before commiting.

CHL


----------



## hoehler (Aug 6, 2004)

*elan wheels descending*

I have two sets of Rolf Prima Elans and I think they are great. I am wondering if anyone has noticed an issue while descending with them, though. I have found that I can only use Maxxis alp d'huez 20mm tires or else the wheels have a bad 'twitching' instability. It is possible that other 20mm tires would be ok, but I haven't found any yet. Today I put on these Zipp tangents that say 21mm, but they exhibit the same instability. I have asked Rolf about this but they claim to know nothing about it. It is immediately noticable, the bike descends perfectly straight and stable with the Maxxis 20mm tires, but any other tires that I have tried so far results in the instability.


----------

